# help with rew mac soundcard calibration



## dor baruch (Nov 2, 2012)

hi i use imac and have a apogee sound card (cant use it with rew) so i bought lexicon lambda 
and try to use it,I can not calibrate it Successfully No matter what I do
its say ("the highest level in the reference input is jast 63 db spl(-84db fs)")
the loop back is from the mic 1 to the line out R 

The last Picture is a different sound card used with with pc, is the calibration good?
:sn:































hi
I u


----------



## dor baruch (Nov 2, 2012)

lexicon lambda


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Go to the Analysis preferences and untick the "Use loopback as timing reference" box. You should also look at this post.


----------



## dor baruch (Nov 2, 2012)

thanks JohnM 
i did untick the "Use loopback as timing reference"
and use the soundflowerbed and lineln with the lexicon lambda i think its workd fine

what do you think? 
the first is without the big endian
and the second is with
,I did not get any warning so *How can I be sure that the calibrations are right
*what calibration is the best?

thanks:sn:


----------



## dor baruch (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

They all look OK. You do not need force big-endian unless you have an old PowerPC Mac.


----------

